# Hinging an overhanging box lid



## Pendragon1998 (Jan 31, 2014)

I recently finished working on my first box using only hand tools. It's basically Paul Sellers' dovetailed box from his videos (I admire his approach). I'm pretty happy with it, as it has been something I dreamed of doing for years. Of course, I see a half dozen things I could improve, but it still came out pretty good for a first attempt, I think.

I'm stuck on how to hinge it, though. I like the look of the lid overhanging in the rear, but I didn't really think the hinge part through before I designed it. I'm leaning towards mortising the lid and top of the back and using brusso stopped butt hinges, but I'm a little concerned about whether I can do the shallow stopped mortise on the lid without ruining it by going too deep or messing up the fit. I'm not as worried about the mortise on the back of the box, since it's open on the rear and shouldn't be too hard. Are there any alternatives I'm not thinking of? I don't want quadrant hinges, barrel hinges, or unmortised hinges, so I think I've pretty much run out of options. Any hints for doing a precise, shallow stopped mortise on the lid? I'm going to practice on scrap first.



















data:image/jpeg;base64,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********************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


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A "Patron" wooden hinge is my choice for overhanging tops. Easy, cheap, all wood, and stop just past 90 degrees.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well it looks like you did a great job on the dovetails with the hand tools so I would say give it a shot on the scrap wood and then go for it. I have watched a lot of Paul Sellers videos lately and he is just amazing with what he can do with just hand tools. 
Looking forward to seeing photos of the finished box.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations! That is a really fine looking box. If your work getting the hinges in, is anything like the rest of your box, it will be perfect.


----------

